# How many birds can i have in there?



## RamenNoodle (Apr 19, 2012)

Im thinking about 4' wide 3.7' deep and 4' high and set 12" off the ground with slanted roof..
Can I possibly fit 10 young birds in there?
And hopefully I can race next year for the first time.. hehe


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't think you could fit one bird in there at 4" high and 3.7" deep. LOL My one loft is 6' x 3' and I have 15 birds in there. You should keep it to 1 bird to 2 square feet of floor space. Yours could hold 8 birds. I would go higher if you could to make room for more perches and nest boxes. It also depends on what birds you are raising.


----------



## RamenNoodle (Apr 19, 2012)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I don't think you could fit one bird in there at 4" high and 3.7" deep. LOL My one loft is 6' x 3' and I have 15 birds in there. You should keep it to 1 bird to 2 square feet of floor space. Yours could hold 8 birds. I would go higher if you could to make room for more perches and nest boxes. It also depends on what birds you are raising.




LOL... hahah oops typo... its feet not inches.. lol
Racing homer pigeons.. I got a breeder loft already
Just wanna test out some of my youngsters next year. 
Plus I would like to be bigger than that butno space backyard.. so yeah..


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

i have a 4by4by6tall and i have 8 birds sometime 4. i only use it to breed. take a look here.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

this is when i made my ybs section cause i need more room for my ybs when they are 25 day so i made this just for ybs.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

here are some video
Clip 1
old stuff


----------

